# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  یادداشت های کاربردی یک دهه شصتی[انتخاب رشته]

## QLINE

:Yahoo (114): ...به نام خدایی که ما دهه شصتی ها را مورد عبرت دیگران قرار داد... :Yahoo (21): 
  دوستان سلام...
از آنجا که اینجانب فسیل یکم،کابوی تنها، از یاران وفادار حضرت نوح بوده ام و عمری را در راه علم گذراندم، مدت ها بود که میخواستم در مورد رشته های دانشگاهی افاضاتی عنایت بفرمایم تا شاید این افاضات و رهنمود ها راهگشای شما عزیزان شود

  پ.ن1(این پیش نوشته هاا,پی نوشت نیست!): همانطور که تو سینما می نویسند این فیلم بر اساس واقعیت ها ساخته شده است من هم می نویسم این متن بر اساس واقعیت ها و تجربه های بنده نوشته شده است. :Y (522): 

  پ.ن2: اگر بنده ارث پدری شما را نوش جان نمودم و شما به شدت از من کینه ای شترگونه دارید صفحه شخصی بنده به نشانی موجود می باشد و شما می توانید آنجا هزلیات و هجویات خود را نثار بنده کنید.

  پ.ن3: اگر متن خوندید و عصبانی شدید در لب تاب خود را ببندید یا کامپیوتر خود را استند بای کنید یا گوشی خود را رها کنید و چرخی در خانه بزنید و آن هنگام که عصبانیت خود را فروکش کردید باز گردید و نظر خود را نثار کنید تا خدایی نکرده از شدت اخلاص فحش هایی که قرار است نثار کنید کاسته نگردد.

  پ.ن4: تعصب ممنوع هر گونه حرف دارید با استدلال بیان کنید


 دوستان یکی از انتخاب هایی که هر فرد تو زندگی می تونه انجام بده انتخاب رشته تحصیلی است که این انتخاب می تواند او را به عرش یا فرش برساند.

  زمان ما دهه شصتی ها مشاوره و انتخاب رشته تحصیلی و کنکور اینا وضعیت خوبی نداشت تعداد داوطلبان زیاد، رشته ها محدودو مهمتر از همه ناشناخته بودند و این ناشناخته بودن باعث شد که هر یک از ما انتخاب هایی کنیم که بعدها مانند آهو پشیمان بشویم اما از آنجا که راهی برای برگشت نبود خیلی از ما سوختیم و ساختیم و عمری چوب این انتخاب اشتباه خوردیم تا درس عبرتی بشویم برای سایر افراد. :Yahoo (19): 

  واقعیت آن است در دهه شصت به اسم زیاد کردن لشکر اسلام، سیاست های جمعیتی را طوری چییدند و به گونه ای با کوپن های قند و شکر و مرغ و پنیر بلغاری والدین ما را خام کردند که هر والد و والده دهه شصتی رگبارگونه به فکر تولید داخلی از نوع تولید فرزند بود و در این ماجرا برخی گوی سبقت را از دیگران ربوده بودند و خود را در زمره السابقون والسابقون قرار دادند و رکورد زایمان را شکستند. :Yahoo (20): 

  این سیاست های غلط جمعیت در کنار سومدیریت ها که از دولت سازندگی شروع شد و در دولت اصلاحات ادامه یافت و در دولت عدالت به اوج خود رسید باعث شد گه همه به دنبال اسکانی زلزله گونه و جنگ زده گونه باشند و قصد داشته باشند که این جمعیت دهه شصت را فقط از سر خود وا کنند.

  خب قاعدتا این سومدیریت ها و هجوم گله گونه این دهه در همه مسائل ایجاد بحران کرد که در این بحران قاعدتا عده ای زیر چرخ سومدیریت ها له گردیدند.
  اما خوبی این دهه این شد که الگوی عبرتی برای سایر دهه ها به خصوص نور چشمی های دهه هفتاد شدند و در هر خانه و خانواده و خاندانی یک دهه شصتی هست که می توان با آویزان کردن جسد وی بر سر دروازه ها، به تدریس عبرت ها بپردازد.

  و اما در مورد رشته ها:

  علوم انسانی
  همانگونه که میرازی شیرازی تنباکو را حرام اعلام کرد اینجانب فتوا می دهم که الیوم الانتخاب رشته العلوم انسانی حرام و الحکم محاربه مع الله را دارد.
  لطفا تریپ روشنفکرانه بر ندارید که کشورهای جهان اول  و توسعه یافته عاشق رشته های علوم انسانی هستند و هرشب ازشون لب می گیرند ما بخواهیم و نخواهیم یک کشور جهان سوم و دارای مدیریت ایرانی که بی شک با سومدیریت ها انسی دیرینه دارد، هستیم و الکی جوگیرانه به افاضه کلمات نپردازید.
  اگر بخواهیم تاپ ترین رشته های گروه علوم انسانی را بررسی کنیم به رشته پر طمطراق حقوق برمیخوریم برخی از خواهران محترم و عزیزتر از جانم هستند که تا میرن رشته حقوق، مادرشون به علت ذوق زدگی بیش از حد، در برخی محافل دختر خود را وکیل معرفی می کنند در صورتی که همه ما میدونیم که رشته حقوق با وکالت زمین تا آسمان فرق دارد یعنی هروکیلی یک حقوقی هست ولی هر حقوقی یک وکیل نیست و از انجایی که به برکت تلاش شبانه روزی و جان برکفانه دانشگاه پیام نور، آزاد، علمی و کاربردی و... توفیری در قبول شدن در بهترین دانشگاه با بدترین دانشگاه نیست  همه کسانی حقوق خواندند، می توانند در برابر امتحان وکالت مساوات گونه امتحان دهند.
  رشته مدیریت و حسابداری نیز از رشته های تاپ این گروه است که قطعا همین امتیاز را بچه های تجربی و ریاضی دارند و از آنجا که این دوستان در امر ریاضی یدی طولانی تر از بچه های نخبه علوم انسانی دارند لذا در این قضیه موفق ترند.
  رشته روانشناسی نیز از رشته های علوم انسانی هست که طرفداری بیشتری دارد و اگر در اینستگرام پیچی داشته باشد بیشتر از بقیه رشته ها لایک میخوره این نیز جهت اطلاع باشد که رشته های تجربی نیز می توانند این رشته را نیز انتخاب کنند و اگر کسی رشته های دیگر بود نیز می توانند در دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور انتخاب روانشناسی را داشته باشند.
  بقیه رشته ها هم که دیگر باید برای رضای خدا خواند و چیزی از آن نصیب شما نخواهد شد.
  یکی از بزرگترین خیانت هایی که برخی از افراد انجام دادند این بود که دبیرستان های معارف اسلامی را پایه گذاری کردند و رونق دادند بی شک رشته های الهیات اگر چه شاید به درد آخرت بخورد اما قطعا دردی از دنیا دوا نخواهد کرد.
  عزیزان من به خصوص پسران گرامی، ای فرزندان یعقوب، چه بخواهید چه نخواهید ما پسران نان آور خانه و مسئولیت تشکیل زندگی را برعهده داریم و برای این امر مهم نیاز به جیب های پر از پول هست همه ما پدرانی پولدار نداریم که بخواهیم بر تکیه برآنها عابر گونه با ایشان تا کنیم و از آنجا که بیشتر ما قشر معمولی هستیم شاید تنها دلخوشی ما پیشرفت از طریق درس باشد لذا نوع انتخاب رشته دبیرستان و رشته دانشگاهی بسی مهم می باشد.
  این روزها که می بینید خیلی از ما پسرای دهه شصتی، برای دختران فقط بای بای می کنیم و در دل خود وعده ای مبنی بر بالاخره روزی می گیرمتون می دهیم، ناشی از همین انتخاب های غلط گونه است که نتیجه آن افزایش سن ما در گردونه روزگار است که بی شک بیلاخ های که جامعه به ما می دهد ارتباط مستقیمی با متغیر کاهش اعتماد به نفس و شدت ناکامی دارد.
  شاید تا اینجای متن عصبانی شده باشیدو قصد دارید با دستمال یزدی و دشنه به سراغ من بیایید و یا به دنبال تهی لیستی هستید که ثابت کنید از اطراف ما کسانی بودند که در رشته علوم انسانی موفق بودند و توانستند دروازه های علم را جابجا کنند اما این نکته  را یادآور می شویم که هیچ انسان شیر پاک خورده ای که اندکی از خرد بهره برده باشد  روی استثناها برنامه ریزی نمی کند و موفق بودن چند نفر در یک قضیه دلیلی بر موفقیت سایرین نخواهند بود و نکته مهمتر اینکه باید دید چند درصد از این دانشجویان این رشته موفق بوده اند و اینکه این آقا یا خانم متعلق به کدام دهه می باشد.

  تا اینجا که ما برادران و خواهران علاقمند به علوم انسانی را عصبانی کردیم به همه آنها سفارش می کنیم که گل گاو زبانی نوش جان کنند تا آرام گردند و ما به سراغ دوستان دیگر رشته ها برویم.

  رشته ریاضی و فیزیک
  زمان ما بچه های زرنگ و درس خوان وارد رشته ریاضی و فیزیک می شدند و از آنجا که ما ایرانی ها از بچگی به شدت از ریاضی وحشتی همانند وحشت مردم رقه و موصل از داعش، داشتی، رفتن به این رشته را لایق هر کسی نمی دانستیم و ترس از اینکه مبادا مغر فندقی ما جواب گو نباشد، همیشه با احتیاط به سمت انتخاب این رشته می رفتند و این باعث می گردید رشته های ریاضی اغلب کلاس کاری خود را حفظ کنند و کسانی که در این رشته ها موفق می گردیدند انصاف جای بسی احترام داشتند هرچند بعدها این عزیزان رکبی خوردند که شرح این رکب را در ادامه خواهم گفت.
  در رشته ریاضی نیز هنگام انتخاب رشته دانشگاهی باید دقت کرد و قرار نیست حالا که این وجه مهندسی دارای کلاس هست هر مهندسی  را مهندس بدانیم.
  در بین رشته های مهندسی، برخی ار رشته ها وجود دارند که اگر چه واژه مهندس را به خود یدک می کشند اما حکایت آنها مصداق "بیرونش مردم کشته درونش خودمان را" می باشد.
  مهندس کشاورزی، مهندس شهرسازی، مهندس معدن و مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر و.. شاید اسمش مهندس باشه اما چون بازار کار جالبی ندارد به قیمت زحمت هایی که برایش کشیده می شود، ارزشی ندارد.
  علوم پایه: در دانشگاه معمولا یک دانشکده اختصاص به علوم پایه دارد که  از بین رشته های ریاضی و تجربی دانشجو می پذیرد که در رشته ریاضی معمولا فیزیک، آمار و ریاضی هست عزیزان ما رفتن به دانشگاه علوم پایه یک اشتباه غیر قابل جبران است و اگر فردی به دنیال دختر بازی رود ثمره بیشتری دارد تا بخواهد پای در رشته های علوم پایه بگذارد زیرا این عزیزان واقعا زحمت می کشند و زجری که این عزیزان تحمل می کنند حتی مهندسی ها هم ندارند که  رفتن در این رشته ها مصداق "ظلمت نفسی" دعای کمیل است.
  رشته های مهندسی 
  دوستان مهندس، مهندس یعنی فنی، یعنی سابقه کار، یعنی کسی که مهارت بلد باشد،0 قبل از هر انتخابی ببنید توانایی کار کردن در شرایط فنی را دارید یانه؟ آیا زمینه بدست آوردن سابقه کار را دارید یانه؟
  مثلا برای سابقه کار باید برید عسلویه، جنوب، پالایشگاه و پتروشیمی، کارگاه های فنی باید اولش سختی بکشید بعد برید بالا ببنید می توانید تو این شرایط برید یانه؟ 
  یک ظلم که در حق بچه های مهندسی شد اینکه طرف با رتبه دو رقمی می رفت دانشگاه شریف بهش می گفتن مهندس به یارو تو دانشگاه ازاد هم که رتبش شبیه کارت شارژ بوده میگفتن مهندس. بنابراین اگر انتظار دارید خیلی با مهندسی تحویلتون بگیرین این فکر خام از سرتون بیرون کنید کشور ما یک کشور صنعتی نیست پس مهندس موفق و نخبه جاش روی سکوی پرتاب دانشگاه شریف تا از این ممکلت بره بنابراین اگر میخواهی اینجا بمونی در انتخاب خود دقت کنید.
  تا اینجا یک صلوات بفرستید تا یکم آروم بگیرید تا بریم سراغ رشته بعدی
  رشته تجربی:
  عزیزان من رشته تجربی شمشیر دو لبه هست
  این رشته به دو دسته تقسیم می گردد 
  رشته های پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی
  رشته های غیر پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی

  در مورد رشته های غیر پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی رشته ها علوم پایه مثلل شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و زمین شناسی هستند  که اگر کسی این رشته ها را بره واقعا باید هر روز این کلمه را تکرار کنه که "انی کنت من الظالمین" خب خواهر و برادران من انسان اگر میخواست زیست یک و دو و پیش بخونه بی شک با آسفالت شدن دهان مبارکش روبرو می شد چه برسه به این که بخواهد توی دانشگاه چهار تا شش سال  بشه ثبت احوال باکتریا و میکروب ها، پس به قیمت زحمتش نمی ارزد

  در مورد رشته های کشاورزی مگر کسی اجدادش مالک بوده باشد که کلی زمین کشاورزی با آب چند اینچ داشته باشند وگرنه هیچ دلیلی برای تلف شدن عمر خود در این رشته ها نمی بینم
  رشته های محیط زیست و منابع طبیعی و مرتع داری که اظهر من الشمس هستند و دیگر هیچ دفاعی ندارند.
  یک نکته قابل توجه بگم که دوستان من، یکم موقع انتخاب رشته به وضعیتتون نگاه کنید خدایی تو که تو آپارتمان می شینی تا حالا گاو و گوسفند از نزدیک ندیدی و فرق بین کهره و بره را نمیدونی چرا میری مهندس کشاورزی علوم دام میخونی یا شما که خونتون بوشهر هست چرا میری رشته جنگلداری میخونی؟ واقعا چرا؟

  و اما بریم سراغ رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی
  اول یک صلوات عنایت بفرمایید
  پسران یعقوب و دختران شعیب تمامی رشته های این گروه خوب هستند و چون آینده شغلی خوبی دارند و رشته های کاربردی هستند لازم که افراد به این سمت گرایش پیدا کنند و این رشته ها ظرفیت پذیرش بالایی دارند و به این راحتی ها ظرفیتشون پر نخواهد شد حتی اگر تعداد بیماران ما کم بشود که نمی شود و روز به روز به بیماریی ها افزوده می شود، کشورهای همسایه به خصوص حوزه خلیج فارس هستند که خواهان خدمات پزشکی ما باشند.
  در بالا اشاره کردم که برخی از دوستان رشته ریاضی رکب خوردند دلیلش هم اینه که تو دبیرستان درس خون ها میرفتن رشته ریاضی و رتبه و وسواد اونا بالاتر از بچه های تجربی بود اما موقع دانشگاه با یک حرکت گازنبری بچه های تجربی بساط بچه های ریاضی را برچیدند و در یک مقایسه  سرانگشتی میتوان با مقایسه کردن میزان حقوق یک مهندس مکانیک که به طور شانس و اقبال و پارتی در گرمای پنجاه درجه در عسلویه مشغول به کار هست با یک پزشک به این پی ببرید که این که این بچه های مهندسی چه رکبی خوردند.
  رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی کارشون باکلاس هست، حقوقش خوب هست،  شاید بگن ما سختی میکشیم اما قطعا به اندازه بچه های شریف زحمت نمی کشند، سربازیشون باکلاس روزی که رفتیم سربازی بچه های رشته های بیمارستانی را جمع کردند اصلا اونا را تافته جدا بافته قرار دادند و فکر کن بچه های این رشته ها بعد از خدمت میرفتن بیمارستان های ناجا، بقیه رشته ها با درجه فوق لیسانس مهندسی از دانشگاه شیراز، تهران سر چهارراه سوت می زدند.
  بنابراین اگر مجبور بودید چهارسال یا هفت سال پشت کنکور بمونید رفتن به این رشته ها ارزشمند هست
  پسرای محترم، برادران عزیز من کمی که خود را با بچه های این رشته های مقایسه می کنیم می بینیم خیلی راحت عشق و حالشون کردند، سرکارشون رفتند، دختر بازیشون کردند، زن دکتر هم گرفتند و به خوبی و خوشی امکانات مالی برای خودشون فراهم کردند محیط کارشون یک محیط لطیف بود.
  اما بقیه رشته ها که مهندس مکانیک و برق خوبشون بود اکثرا اگر پارتی داشته باشند یا تو عسلویه هستند که خر براحتی کباب میشه  چه برسد به انسان ، یا تو پست ها برق تو بر بیابون خدمت می کنند یا توی کارگاه ها دارند با کارگر افغانی و ایرانی سر و کله می زنند که اغلب هم چون پروژه ها تق و لق هست خیلی امنیت شغلی ندارند.

  رشته های بورسیه:
  رشته بورسی باشه استخدام حتمی داشته باشد ولو اسم اون رشته پشکل شناسی باشد قطعا چون کارش تضمین سربازی ندارد و اگرم داشته باشد تو ارگان خودشون هست پس تا می توانید این رشته ها را اشغال کنید و نگذارید از دستتون بره

  یک نکته هم به دوستان بگم:
  خواستی بری دانشگاه آزاد درس بخونی برو رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی در غیر اینصورت  پولت  هدر نده به خدا ظلم هست بری برای درس پول بدی آخرشم هیچی اونایی که دولتی بودند حداقل میگن ما که پولی ندادیم ولی شما حیف برید درس بخونید اخرشم هیچی وقتی بچه های دولتی مینالن و آواره هستند شما دیگه باید حساب کار دستتون بیاد

  در آخر از همتون تشکر میکنم که صبورانه مطالعه کردید دقت کنید این نکات از دشمنتون نیست از برادر دلسوزتون بود که چون دوستتون داره تجربیاتش در اختیارتون گذاشت.

  کنکوری ها محترم: برای شما که دیگر انتخاب کردید راهکار هست که چگونه موفق بشید بنابراین تلاشتون کنید رتبه خوب بیارید تو بحث انتخاب رشته کمکتون می کنیم.


نوشته ای از کابو تنها بود...

----------


## QLINE

این متن نوشته من نیست!

----------


## SkyWalker313

بیشتر خندم گرفت تا اینکه عصبانی شم  :Yahoo (20): 
مقاله ای بس مفید و بس پر از انتقادات فراوان بود
ولی خداییش تو ریاضی نخبه باشی تو خود کشورم نونت تو روغنه
ولی خوب همه که نخبه نیستن

----------


## MeysAM1999

*ممنونم ازت شدیدا به خاطر این پست!
من به این نتیجه رسیدم که در ایران عزیزمون فعلا جوونا هیچ آینده شغلی ای!ندارن
و میزان استخدامم که کمتر از فارغ التحصیلا هست
و در نهایت با جمله زیر صحنه رو ترک می کنم
الان 2 حالت برای پول درآوردن داری
1-بابات شغلش آزاد باشه و بری پیش بابات کار کنی
2-اختلاس کنی
که گزینه دوم راحت تر به نظر میرسد
و من الله توفیق*

----------


## DR.MAM

یعنی واقعا تمام حرفات مو به مو،دقیقو حساب شده و درست و واقعیت هستن

احسنت ینی واقعا احسنت به هر کی که این متنو نوشته.دمش گرم.شیر مادرش حلالش

----------


## Ali TiR

"خب خواهر و برادران من انسان اگر میخواست زیست یک و دو و پیش بخونه بی شک با آسفالت شدن دهان مبارکش روبرو می شد چه برسه به این که بخواهد توی دانشگاه چهار تا شش سال بشه ثبت احوال باکتریا و میکروب ها..."
آخ دلممممم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
تو مقاله فرد نویسنده به نکات پر نغز ولی بدون نقضی اشاره شده بود ... عالی بود استفاده کردیم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

همش حقیقته وتلخ......

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط QLINE


  علوم انسانی
  لطفا تریپ روشنفکرانه بر ندارید که کشورهای جهان اول  و توسعه یافته عاشق رشته های علوم انسانی هستند و هرشب ازشون لب می گیرند ما بخواهیم و نخواهیم یک کشور جهان سوم و دارای مدیریت ایرانی که بی شک با سومدیریت ها انسی دیرینه دارد، هستیم و الکی جوگیرانه به افاضه کلمات نپردازید.
  اگر بخواهیم تاپ ترین رشته های گروه علوم انسانی را بررسی کنیم به رشته پر طمطراق حقوق برمیخوریم برخی از خواهران محترم و عزیزتر از جانم هستند که تا میرن رشته حقوق، مادرشون به علت ذوق زدگی بیش از حد، در برخی محافل دختر خود را وکیل معرفی می کنند در صورتی که همه ما میدونیم که رشته حقوق با وکالت زمین تا آسمان فرق دارد یعنی هروکیلی یک حقوقی هست ولی هر حقوقی یک وکیل نیست و از انجایی که به برکت تلاش شبانه روزی و جان برکفانه دانشگاه پیام نور، آزاد، علمی و کاربردی و... توفیری در قبول شدن در بهترین دانشگاه با بدترین دانشگاه نیست  همه کسانی حقوق خواندند، می توانند در برابر امتحان وکالت مساوات گونه امتحان دهند.
  رشته مدیریت و حسابداری نیز از رشته های تاپ این گروه است که قطعا همین امتیاز را بچه های تجربی و ریاضی دارند و از آنجا که این دوستان در امر ریاضی یدی طولانی تر از بچه های نخبه علوم انسانی دارند لذا در این قضیه موفق ترند.
  رشته روانشناسی نیز از رشته های علوم انسانی هست که طرفداری بیشتری دارد و اگر در اینستگرام پیچی داشته باشد بیشتر از بقیه رشته ها لایک میخوره این نیز جهت اطلاع باشد که رشته های تجربی نیز می توانند این رشته را نیز انتخاب کنند و اگر کسی رشته های دیگر بود نیز می توانند در دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور انتخاب روانشناسی را داشته باشند.
  بقیه رشته ها هم که دیگر باید برای رضای خدا خواند و چیزی از آن نصیب شما نخواهد شد.


فکر کنم یک ماه پیش بود اگر اشتباه نکنم با یکی از کاربران تازه عضو شده که نام کاربریش از خاطرم رفته سر همین موضوع بحثی بینمون پیش اومد,جالبتر این بود که اگر سن ایشون مثل اکثر کنکوری ها حدود 18 بود اشکالی نداشت ولی متاسفانه ایشون 25 سال سن داشت و بعد از  گرفتن یک مدرک کارشناسی دوباره دنبال رشته های حسابداری و مدیریت و.......بود .
دوست عزیزی که این متن براتون شبیه طنز بوده و خنده اور,این یک واقعیت تلخ هست که شاید بعد از گذر سالها متوجه این موضوع بشین خیلی از ماها این عادت رو داریم تا خودمون ازمون و خطا انجام بدیم بعد خیلی چیزا رو بپذیریم .*

----------


## QLINE

کابو قلم خوبی داره...

----------


## DR.MAM

کابو کی هست حالا؟

----------


## setareh60

این متن دقیقا مصداق بارز " داغ دلمونو تازه کردی" و یا "نمک به زخممون پاشیدی" رو برام داشت و در ضمن کلی خاطرات سالهای دور رو برام زنده کرد، همه اون صحنه ها مثل فیلم از نظرم رد شد.... درسته که ما اون موقع خیلی دلخوش بودیم و تو عالم بچگی راضی بودیم ولی الان که برمیگردیم به عقب میبینیم که واقعیتی تلخ همراه با خنده ای تلخ بود....

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## خوبه

واااای ی خدای من.تمام دردای دلمو گفتی.دلم میخاد یه روز بیام واستون درد دل کنم همه بچه ها آگاه بشن.چقدر تفکرات جاهلیت ,نسل مارو سوزوند.اون زمان طرف افتخار میکرد که فوق دیپلم شیمی محض دانشگاه پیام نور مذقول آباد گینه ی بیساعو قبول شده.نمیدونم چرا اون موقع اینجوری فکر میکردن مردم.!!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

*Up*

----------

